# Need small amp suggestions



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

So, I'm part of three different gigging projects at the moment (including my own) and my main amp has been my Two-Rock Studio Signature. It's pretty much my dream amp and I'm so glad to have it. 

However, for certain gigs, like one that's happening on an island this month or others at smaller/dingier bars, I'd rather not bring that along as my amp. 

I do have a Strymon iridium which sounds great and has been an able stand-in but I did want to get a small 5-10watt amp that's more portable (the Two-Rock is around 35lbs) and less precious. 

I've been looking for options that are between CAD 250-500. I'm mostly looking at tube amps but something voiced different from my Two-Rock, like a Supro, champ or even a vintage Gibson Skylark (saw one of those recently). 

But then I thought that I could look at the Boss Katana MK2 (50watt) or something of that sort since I already have a tube amp I love. It could give me more versatility and still be easy to carry. 

So yeah, once again, the amp would need to be portable, light, durable and a bit different from what I already have. What do you guys suggest?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Vibro Champ?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I don't want to spam, but if you want a vibro champ for half the price of a Fender Champ, I may be selling a Garnet Gnome. There are tons of cool old tube combos out there though, so have fun looking.

TG


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Verne said:


> Vibro Champ?


Haven't been able to see one in my budget...


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Super Champ ? Very very versatile. I like the XD better than its replacement, the X2.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

traynor_garnet said:


> I don't want to spam, but if you want a vibro champ for half the price of a Fender Champ, I may be selling a Garnet Gnome. There are tons of cool old tube combos thought so have fun looking.
> 
> TG


I'll keep that in mind


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Sunny1433 said:


> Haven't been able to see one in my budget...


Shoot. Meant to delete that. They're in the upper hundreds. I was going to suggest the Champ XD or X2 instead. Sorry


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

BGood said:


> Super Champ ? Very very versatile. I like the XD better than its replacement, the X2.


I wonder how this would stack up against something like the boss katana. Seem to be in a similar price range.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Sunny1433 said:


> I'll keep that in mind


There’s a used vibrolux for about $1000 on reverb. He’s in Toronto


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

silvertonebetty said:


> There’s a used vibrolux for about $1000 on reverb. He’s in Toronto


I actually did have one a while ago. Fantastic amp but not really what I'm looking for here


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Vox AC10


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

BlueRocker said:


> Vox AC10


I'll look that up


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

Most of the amps you mentioned will not have enough clean headroom for small gigs unless mic’d. Also, small and cheap vintage amps are often unreliable. If the budget is low I’d say stick with modern tube combos like the Pro Junior or AC10. Both are surprisingly great amps. The AC10 would be my pick.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

fogdart said:


> Most of the amps you mentioned will not have enough clean headroom for small gigs unless mic’d. Also, small and cheap vintage amps are often unreliable. If the budget is low I’d say stick with modern tube combos like the Pro Junior or AC10. Both are surprisingly great amps. The AC10 would be my pick.


Yeah, the pro junior is actually where I started this search but then I wanted to see what would happen if I rolled the budget back a bit further. 

I'm currently checking out videos of the Boss Katana and it does sound pretty good for what it is.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

AC10 gets some great reviews. A while back I was looking for one locally, but they don't pop up like AC15s do. If I was looking, I wouldn't hesitate to get one.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

A Katana 50 makes a great "beater" combo. That's pretty much why I bought mine. It does the job nicely.

If you can find a good deal on a used Quilter, that's worth checking out too. Or the Quilter Superblock. You'd have to find a cab, though.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





Once in a while, you can also find a DV Mark amp used. You'd also have to find a cab as well.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Grab n Go said:


> A Katana 50 makes a great "beater" combo. That's pretty much why I bought mine. It does the job nicely.
> 
> If you can find a good deal on a used Quilter, that's worth checking out too. Or the Quilter Superblock. You'd have to find a cab, though.
> 
> ...


That's pretty much exactly what I'm looking for, especially in a combo format.. How does the amp take pedals? Especially overdrives...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

portable and sturdy? Latest-gen digital amps from Fender, Orange, Marshall, Roland, Boss. Find one you like and giv'r.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Budda said:


> portable and sturdy? Latest-gen digital amps from Fender, Orange, Marshall, Roland, Boss. Find one you like and giv'r.


That's definitely what I'm leaning towards. Though I could finance a Pro Junior by selling my Cali76 (which I don't use that much since getting my Two-Rock).

I think it literally is between the Boss Katana MK2 50 and the Pro Junior.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Sunny1433 said:


> That's pretty much exactly what I'm looking for, especially in a combo format.. How does the amp take pedals? Especially overdrives...


It's a solid pedal platform for overdrives. No complaints there. I mostly stick to the clean channel. Every dirt pedal I've tried with it has translated well.

Based on some tips I'd read, I crank the master volume and use the channel volume and attenuator to adjust level. There's a bit more noise, but I think the amp comes to life this way. I do the same with the EQ. I max out the controls and then dial back what I don't want. Usually, I leave a lot of mids in there. It really helps with dirt pedals.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Sunny1433 said:


> That's definitely what I'm leaning towards. Though I could finance a Pro Junior by selling my Cali76 (which I don't use that much since getting my Two-Rock).
> 
> I think it literally is between the Boss Katana MK2 50 and the Pro Junior.


Sounds like "rent for a week/month from L&M" time to me.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

There is basically no difference between the Katana 50 and the MK II, so if you're going used and can get a discount, get the original. (OK there's a slight difference in the number of buttons - hook up a computer for 5 minutes and save four presets: done).


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Budda said:


> Sounds like "rent for a week/month from L&M" time to me.


Yeap, that's the plan. No reverb on the pro junior so I'll always need a reverb pedal. Not a big deal though.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Sunny1433 said:


> I wonder how this would stack up against something like the boss katana. Seem to be in a similar price range.


I have 2 SCXD one at the studio, the other at the summer cottage. I could well live with those two. Mind you, one is permenantly attached to a 2X10" cab, the other was transplanted to a bigger cab to house a 12".

I've had a Katana 100 and didn't like it. Cold amp, OK on high gain and cleans, but everything in between ... meh. I half closed the back, then fully closed it in hope of giving it some oomph. I even went to the extent of installing an external speaker output in hoping to save it by playing it through my 2X12" cab. Didn't find my tone, sold it.



Grab n Go said:


> Based on some tips I'd read, I crank the master volume and use the channel volume and attenuator to adjust level. There's a bit more noise, but I think the amp comes to life this way. I do the same with the EQ. I max out the controls and then dial back what I don't want.


That's the way to use it.


----------



## radiocure (Feb 24, 2006)

The pro junior and Ac10 are great suggestions. I'll add the Laney cub series as well.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Sunny1433 said:


> I wonder how this would stack up against something like the boss katana. Seem to be in a similar price range.


I had a super champ X2 and couldn’t stand it. The presets were terrible and the clean channel was too much ice pick.

I traded it at L7M Bloor for a Katana 100 MK 2. I think they still have my old amp listed in their sale page. AFAIK the super champ is now disco by Fender.

The Katana is very good IMO and the Tone Studio allows you to tweak the sound to pretty much anything you can think of. It would be worth checking out.

I read that the 50 watt sounds boxy compared to the 100. I don’t think 100 watts with these is really 100 watts so for gigs I would err on getting the 100 watt over the 50. Be sure of getting the job done.

I also have the following amps: 57 Custom Champ, 57 Custom Deluxe and a Pro Jr Mk IV so I have some good amps to compare against the Katana.

BTW, how did the blues jam go on Saturday; I usually go to those but I didn’t think that being in a small room with seven people including a harp player was a good idea… lol


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Katana 100 also has more features than the 50.

@Sunny1433 
If you do consider the K100, I have the Mark I with ver2 update that I've barely used since buying it new around four years ago.
I spent more time with it hooked up to my computer tweaking the effects than actually playing through it. lol
I play bass more and this was more of a novelty purchase.
PM if interested.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Wardo said:


> I had a super champ X2 and couldn’t stand it. The presets were terrible and the clean channel was too much ice pick.
> 
> I traded it at L7M Bloor for a Katana 100 MK 2. I think they still have my old amp listed in their sale page. AFAIK the super champ is now disco by Fender.
> 
> ...


Ahh that's a nice collection you have! I'd love to know how the Katana compares to the champ and the Pro Jr.

I mentioned the 50watt because it's lighter than the 100watt, not really a tone thing and also the fact that it's a bit more compact. I don't think I'll be super super precious about the tone as long as it sounds fairly good (like a 7/10) because it's more of a get the job done kinda tool. Also the used 50w seems to be under $300 while the 100w looks like it's over $400.. (used)


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

laristotle said:


> Katana 100 also has more features than the 50.
> 
> @Sunny1433
> If you do consider the K100, I have the Mark I with ver2 update that I've barely used since buying it new around four years ago.
> ...


I will keep that in mind, though I am mostly looking for the MK2 50watt. But it's cool you have the foot switch and all  How much do you think it weighs?


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

These are the options I've narrowed down to so far: 

1) Katana MK2 50
2) Fender Pro Jr.
3) Laney Cub 12R
4) Vox AC10
5) Fender Bassbreaker 007
6) Blackstar HT5 mk ii (with reverb)

The amps with reverb built-in definitely have the edge...

Feel free to keep the suggestions coming. I'm gonna research for a month or so, try out some amps and buy it around mid-end of October.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

In the last year I've tried a few small amps. I've owned both the XD and the Katana 100 head, they're good mid to high volume amps, but not so good for bedroom - which is why I dumped them both.

Another vote here for the Vox AC10, underrated.


----------



## Abiguitar (May 28, 2009)

How about a Fender Tonemaster Deluxe? It takes pedals well, has reverb, would have the head room for gigs, and is significantly lighter than the original tube version (at 20 pounds).

There is one currently for sale in Toronto on Kijiji for $950 (I realize that this is more than you wanted to spend but it might be worth it).

Good luck!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Abiguitar said:


> How about a Fender Tonemaster Deluxe? It takes pedals well, has reverb, would have the head room for gigs, and is significantly lighter than the original tube version (at 20 pounds).
> 
> There is one currently for sale in Toronto on Kijiji for $950 (I realize that this is more than you wanted to spend but it might be worth it).
> 
> Good luck!


I did think of that but tonally, it would be way to similar to my Two-Rock and yeah, I can't put that money in a secondary amp. It's a fantastic option but just way too expensive for what I need...


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

It’s funny, I saw the title and immediately thought Vox AC10 but was wondering if I should bother because they never get any love. I was shocked when I continued scrolling and saw post after post recommending it.

I had a couple bigger combos and was switching between a Maz18 and a Supro Black Magik, but they were sometimes a pain to lug around and too much amp for some gigs. An AC10 popped up on kijiji so I went and checked it out. It sounded great but I was worried it wouldn’t be enough amp to keep up. Well, (not counting COVID time) I haven’t gigged with another amp since.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

2manyGuitars said:


> It’s funny, I saw the title and immediately thought Vox AC10 but was wondering if I should bother because they never get any love. I was shocked when I continued scrolling and saw post after post recommending it.
> 
> I had a couple bigger combos and was switching between a Maz18 and a Supro Black Magik, but they were sometimes a pain to lug around and too much amp for some gigs. An AC10 popped up on kijiji so I went and checked it out. It sounded great but I was worried it wouldn’t be enough amp to keep up. Well, (not counting COVID time) I haven’t gigged with another amp since.


I've been really surprised by this suggestion too. So how much do you think it weighs? And what would you say is a fair price used for it?


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

2manyGuitars said:


> It’s funny, I saw the title and immediately thought Vox AC10 but was wondering if I should bother because they never get any love. I was shocked when I continued scrolling and saw post after post recommending it.
> 
> I had a couple bigger combos and was switching between a Maz18 and a Supro Black Magik, but they were sometimes a pain to lug around and too much amp for some gigs. An AC10 popped up on kijiji so I went and checked it out. It sounded great but I was worried it wouldn’t be enough amp to keep up. Well, (not counting COVID time) I haven’t gigged with another amp since.


Also, what about the sturdiness? There may be times when I have to take it on transit.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Sunny1433 said:


> I've been really surprised by this suggestion too. So how much do you think it weighs? And what would you say is a fair price used for it?


According to the website, 27 lbs but it doesn’t even feel that heavy. As far as price, I bought it used 3 years ago. I think I paid $400 and it came with a second set of tubes. Since COVID made used prices go through the roof, who knows now.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Sunny1433 said:


> Also, what about the sturdiness? There may be times when I have to take it on transit.


It seems fine to me. It’s a closed back so you don’t have to worry about anything damaging the speaker from the back.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I've owned both the Vox AC10 and the Bassbreaker 007 (head)- also the Bassbreker 15 combo come to think of it. Vox would get my vote. Bassbreaker 007 has zero clean headroom. Bassbreaker 15 is awesome but more expensive and heavy. You could take 2 AC10's on a bus. I see them for $500 used.

With the AC10 DON'T upgrade the speaker (hard to find one that fits), and DO upgrade the tubes.


----------



## matt-griffin (Jan 17, 2021)

AC15 is actually a great sweet spot for a low wattage, inexpensive, platform gigging amp IMO. Plentiful, and you can grab them for around ~550–650.

That was my main amp for a bit until I upgraded to boutique land. Would use it again happily as a backup.

It’s got more headroom than the AC10, and real spring reverb rather than digital.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

matt-griffin said:


> AC15 is actually a great sweet spot for a low wattage, inexpensive, platform gigging amp IMO. Plentiful, and you can grab them for around ~550–650.
> 
> That was my main amp for a bit until I upgraded to boutique land. Would use it again happily as a backup.
> 
> It’s got more headroom than the AC10, and real spring reverb rather than digital.


I've tried it but it's waaaaaaay too heavy for what I need. Sounds good though.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

fogdart said:


> Most of the amps you mentioned will not have enough clean headroom for small gigs unless mic’d. Also, small and cheap vintage amps are often unreliable. If the budget is low I’d say stick with modern tube combos like the Pro Junior or AC10. Both are surprisingly great amps. The AC10 would be my pick.



If it's just a duo or single I'd go as low as a Tweed (18 ~20 watts).

I can't imagine getting what I would call "clean" tones from a champ or similar sized amps at a gig.

Even a Tweed is no match for a full band IMO.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Milkman said:


> If it's just a duo or single I'd go as low as a Tweed (18 ~20 watts).
> 
> I can't imagine getting what I would call "clean" tones from a champ or similar sized amps at a gig.
> 
> Even a Tweed is no match for a full band IMO.


Yeah just considering the volume, I think the katana is the best bet among the options I have including it being pretty light.


----------



## matt-griffin (Jan 17, 2021)

Sunny1433 said:


> I've tried it but it's waaaaaaay too heavy for what I need. Sounds good though.


AC4?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Sunny1433 said:


> I have including it being pretty light.


K 100 - 32.63 lb / 14.8 kg


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I totally forgot about these. If you like the SansAmp sound, these would work. It also has an effects loop, so you could use your Strymon as a preamp.

Tech 21 also makes a powered cab without a preamp as well.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

laristotle said:


> K 100 - 32.63 lb / 14.8 kg


I'd like to keep the weight around 25lbs.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Grab n Go said:


> I totally forgot about these. If you like the SansAmp sound, these would work. It also has an effects loop, so you could use your Strymon as a preamp.
> 
> Tech 21 also makes a powered cab without a preamp as well.
> 
> ...


Those are nice - not many around though.


----------



## matt-griffin (Jan 17, 2021)

I also have a Supro Keeley Custom 10” that is probably perfect for you in all but price (if you’re lucky enough to find a used one in Canada it’ll be about $1k). But it’s a tight little package, carries easy in one hand, and cranks. Plenty of clean headroom for me, plus the Supro grind at the top of the dial is fantastic. It’s on the darker side, as Supros are, but I also popped a Red Fang in and that balanced it nicely.

I’m sure it’d be a welcome tonal palette expansion from the Two Rock, as well. A different color to play with.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

ORANGE Crush 35 RT


----------



## matt-griffin (Jan 17, 2021)

For comparison, I briefly tried a 5w Benson Nathan Junior (also in the darker Supro style camp) and just did not like it. Ever present hum from the single ended power tube. Noisy reverb. Went from zero to loud at the bottom of the dial. And just … super dark even at the top of the tone knob.

Sent it back, got the Supro for a fraction of the price and have been very happy. YMMV.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

matt-griffin said:


> For comparison, I briefly tried a 5w Benson Nathan Junior (also in the darker Supro style camp) and just did not like it. Ever present hum from the single ended power tube. Noisy reverb. Went from zero to loud at the bottom of the dial. And just … super dark even at the top of the tone knob.
> 
> Sent it back, got the Supro for a fraction of the price and have been very happy. YMMV.


I used to have a supro 1605R that I sold to fund the Two-Rock. It was a fantastic amp that I love to this day. If I didn't have to keep my budget tight, a supro would be my number 1 choice. They're amazing amps!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I like to have a master volume so I now have the Supro Comet, but even a used one will run you over $1k. I still plan on using the AC10 by the way...


Regarding clean headroom and volume for the AC10...
I play in a Classic/Alt Rock cover band (90s and up) so anything from U2 and REM to Foo Fighters and Green Day. At rehearsal, I don't mic it so it has to be heard over drums and a full band. I run it where it's clean but if I "dig into it" on the guitar, it has a bit of break up. If I need dirt, I use a pedal.

The AC10 has a gain and master volume which is nice on an amp this size. I set the gain just before the midway point and the master at maybe 3. That's loud enough for rehearsal. I run the same at gigs since all I need on stage is to hear it over the drums, but mic it for front of house (and a bit in the monitors for the rest of the band). All this to say, there is a LOT more room to go louder and if I want crystal clear, I can crank the master and run the gain at 2 or 3. And as a bonus, it has reverb.

And just for fun, I also have the AC4 and was curious to see if it would cut it. It also has a master volume but in order to get the required volume, I needed to boost the gain to where it wouldn't run clean enough. It had the volume but not the headroom.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

My go-to suggestion for situations like these would be a Peavey Classic 30, but I really think you'll dig the Katana.

A left-field option -- Peavey Bandit. I have a USA Red Stripe, and it is very capable, takes pedals well, and you really won't care if you whack it on a subway pole.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Rollin Hand said:


> My go-to suggestion for situations like these would be a Peavey Classic 30, but I really think you'll dig the Katana.
> 
> A left-field option -- Peavey Bandit. I have a USA Red Stripe, and it is very capable, takes pedals well, and you really won't care if you whack it on a subway pole.


That definitely is an interesting option. In the budget too. Hmmmm I think I'll add it to my list... oh wait, I just looked it up and it weighs 40lbs! Wow, it does not look that heavy...


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Mine doesn't feel like 40 pounds....but that speaker magnet is aaaaaawfully big. Maybe I am wrong on that.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I was going to suggest the the C30 and also the Fender Excelsior but both are around 40lbs. So that won't work. With my duo, I was using a Pro Jr before. But I do mic it and it goes through a Bose L1. But the Pro Jr is probably the best option for you, if you can find it at the price you want.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Chito said:


> I was going to suggest the the C30 and also the Fender Excelsior but both are around 40lbs. So that won't work. With my duo, I was using a Pro Jr before. But I do mic it and it goes through a Bose L1. But the Pro Jr is probably the best option for you, if you can find it at the price you want.


What would make you choose the Pro Jr. over something like the Katana? Just the fact one's a tube amp?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Even a 25 lb amp gets to be a heavy shlep if you are using transit and have to walk a few blocks then add a guitar case and whatever else. I ended up getting one of those hand cart things for my Deluxe which weighs 28 lbs. just to take it a few blocks from a parking lot.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Wardo said:


> Even a 25 lb amp gets to be a heavy shlep if you are using transit and have to walk a few blocks then add a guitar case and whatever else. I ended up getting one of those hand cart things for my Deluxe which weighs 28 lbs. just to take it a few blocks from a parking lot.


Yeah, the hand cart is a good shout. I usually use a soft case that's on my back but the hand cart will make it easier for sure.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Sunny1433 said:


> What would make you choose the Pro Jr. over something like the Katana? Just the fact one's a tube amp?


Not just because it's a tube amp. IME, one of the reasons why I hardly play SS amps is because of the dynamics as well as the response to the pick attack. I tried using a DV Mark Jazz Head and was not happy with it. For me, it just doesn't give me that 'big sound' that I associate with tube amps. Having said that. the DV Mark Jazz Combo would be a perfect thing for you, I think.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Just get a used. Blues jr and be done with it!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

But the Vox just looks _soooo_ much cooler…


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

RBlakeney said:


> Just get a used. Blues jr and be done with it!


Too heavy....


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

2manyGuitars said:


> But the Vox just looks _soooo_ much cooler…
> 
> View attachment 379845


It does look the business!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Chito said:


> Not just because it's a tube amp. IME, one of the reasons why I hardly play SS amps is because of the dynamics as well as the response to the pick attack. I tried using a DV Mark Jazz Head and was not happy with it. For me, it just doesn't give me that 'big sound' that I associate with tube amps. Having said that. the DV Mark Jazz Combo would be a perfect thing for you, I think.


I hear what you're saying. Nothing I get is gonna come to my Two-Rock. But I do wanna baby it at certain times (like dingy bars) and I guess it's better to have a cheaper "beater" option that is a little more grab n go. The Two-Rock is around 42lbs - not bad at all actually but definitely a consideration while taking transit for example.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Sunny1433 said:


> It does look the business!


Yup. All classy ‘n shit…


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

You can buy caster wheels and bolt/screw them on.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

laristotle said:


> You can buy caster wheels and bolt/screw them on.


Yeah, but the problem is that I live in a basement and there are staaaaairs :/ But yeah, this is a good option


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Sunny1433 said:


> Too heavy....


they are pretty much the same weight as an ac 10 around 30 lbs. 
sounds like the pro jr is more what you’re looking for, more compact, smaller speaker, less weight.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

RBlakeney said:


> they are pretty much the same weight as an ac 10 around 30 lbs.
> sounds like the pro jr is more what you’re looking for, more compact, smaller speaker, less weight.


On my way to try an ac10, pro Jr. and Boss Katana at a long and mcquade right now


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Sunny1433 said:


> On my way to try an ac10, pro Jr. and Boss Katana at a long and mcquade right now


Just splurge and get a Princeton while you’re there! I’m an enabler.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

RBlakeney said:


> Just splurge and get a Princeton while you’re there! I’m an enabler.


Hahaha Princeton definitely isn't a beater amp though xD


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Sunny1433 said:


> Hahaha Princeton definitely isn't a beater amp though xD


Depends on how many amps you get. If you get enough you just stop caring.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Sunny1433 said:


> On my way to try an ac10, pro Jr. and Boss Katana at a long and mcquade right now


So update, the Vox sounded the best better than the second best by 20ish% which was the Katana. The pro Jr was good too but a bit too mid heavy. 

The katana was astonishingly good though. Took drive pedals well and has a good amount of volume. 

The Vox was veeeerrry sweet sounding and the reverb in it was beautifully-voiced. It's definitely between the vox and the katana. But the vox is like twice the price of the katana, which punches above it's weight. 

Plus, I guess I already have a great tube amp so I'm not entirely sure I need that with the vox. 

But for now, I'm pretty damn confusing.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

BlueRocker said:


> There is basically no difference between the Katana 50 and the MK II, so if you're going used and can get a discount, get the original. (OK there's a slight difference in the number of buttons - hook up a computer for 5 minutes and save four presets: done).


Actually, some of the differences are pretty significant:

*MKII advantages:*
Newer version of Tone Studio. The MKI version is already obsolete, and firmware will no longer be upgraded
Amp in
Stereo Expand feature
Variations.
More simultaneous effects
Concentric knobs for added control
GAFC changed for added control of individual effects

*MKI advantages:*
Lower Price
Can turn on/off loop with Ga-FC
GA-FC already has tap tempo

I have the Katana 50mkii and the Head mkii. Since I started playing again with my band, I have only been playing through the head using pedals with an edge-of-breakup sound. I think it's wonderful. I love how consistent it is regardless of the volume. My Traynor YBA1-MOD1 - despite the PPIMV step conrol in the back - is quite finicky when it comes to changing volume and maintaining the same tone if I am looking for edge of breakup. I have to say I never think to myself that my tone would be better playing the Traynor. Once I've got the earplugs in, and the drummer's bashing, the most subtle things are lost if I were to compare them. But what matters is there in spades. And I actually have done A/B tests, and all I can honestly say is that the Traynor is different than the Katana head. If I was really pressed, I would say that at it's sweet spot I like the Traynor slightly better (but that might just be a combination of bias and blind loyalty at this point), but the conditions are almost never right for me to be playing at that sweet spot - I'm always adjusting a bit based on venue, volume of bandmates, signal chain, guitar being used, etc. In that sense, the Katana's consistency is awesome.

I have been meaning to plug into the 50 with my band at one point too as I can see myself playing that for smaller venues. But what's cool is that my daughter uses that amp all the time. I find the 50's speaker is a bit too directional. Put it on the ground, it sounds a little muddy. Raise it, and it can become ice-picky.

I think the Katanas overall are wonderful. I actually only use the panel settings, and don't dive into the computer setup, so I am supposedly mising out on a lot. But I really like to have immediate, tactile, control over things in a band setting, so patches where key settings are inaccessible would be a no go for me.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

isoneedacoffee said:


> I have only been playing through the head using pedals with an edge-of-breakup sound. I think it's wonderful.


I tried the mark II briefly once and I thought the second version of each channel was a nice touch. The clean channel on mk I definitely needs a subtle breakup setting.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Grab n Go said:


> I tried the mark II briefly once and I thought the second version of each channel was a nice touch. The clean channel on mk I definitely needs a subtle breakup setting.


That’s a great point. I neglected to mention in my original post that I use the variation button on the clean channel as I find that it gives me the perfect edge of break up tone. That alone almost justifies the small price difference for me with the mki.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

isoneedacoffee said:


> Actually, some of the differences are pretty significant:
> 
> *MKII advantages:*
> Newer version of Tone Studio. The MKI version is already obsolete, and firmware will no longer be upgraded
> ...


Thank you for that breakdown! So when you're using the head, do you go directly into the PA? 

And yeah, the variation tones were great. The clean variation was probably the best of the lot though there are tonnes of great tones in it. Side-by-side with the Vox AC10, the Vox definitely sounded better but my ears prefer tubes anyway... and like I said, if I didn't already have my favourite tube amp, I would be thinking more seriously about the Vox. But the Katana really really impressed me. Since I'm considering the 50 MK2, if at any time it looks like it can't keep up on stage, I can just send a line out to the PA and use the emulated cab. I also have a Tubesteader Beekeeper which is a Dumble-based tube preamp and I think that would add a lot to the Katana, dynamics wise.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Sunny1433 said:


> Thank you for that breakdown! So when you're using the head, do you go directly into the PA?
> 
> And yeah, the variation tones were great. The clean variation was probably the best of the lot though there are tonnes of great tones in it. Side-by-side with the Vox AC10, the Vox definitely sounded better but my ears prefer tubes anyway... and like I said, if I didn't already have my favourite tube amp, I would be thinking more seriously about the Vox. But the Katana really really impressed me. Since I'm considering the 50 MK2, if at any time it looks like it can't keep up on stage, I can just send a line out to the PA and use the emulated cab. I also have a Tubesteader Beekeeper which is a Dumble-based tube preamp and I think that would add a lot to the Katana, dynamics wise.


I have the head hooked up to my Traynor Ybx212 cab with neo creambacks. It sounds great. The 50 should be plenty loud. I play in a very loud and heavy rock band, and I don’t get past 11 AM on the dial in the 50 mode with the 100 head. But yes in a pinch you can get a line out for the PA if needed.

If you plan on perhaps using your preamp, then I would definitely get the MKii version because of the power amp in.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

2manyGuitars said:


> But the Vox just looks _soooo_ much cooler…
> 
> View attachment 379845


So yeah, you weren't wrong. It's a fantastic amp and took pedals really well too. It was very surprising as to how loud it got. It did seem a bit noisy though. Would that just be the power at LnM?

Also, did you replace the tubes in yours? I think someone suggested that on this thread.

Oh and last question. Say, if I wanted a dirtier tone from it at home and I run the gain fairly high and the master low-ish, does it hold together? Just wanna see how much gain there is at fairly quiet levels.

It would be awesome if you have a clip of that.

All in all, I'm definitely got an interesting choice ahead of me.. the vox would be fun in stereo with my Two-Rock... But it's a bit more precious than the katana just cause it has tubes...


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

A 50 watt Katana Mk1 at a used price of $100-150, goes a very long way. I briefly had an Artist and saw potential, but the size, weight, too many options initially, made me return it to L&M.

What I did learn, was that perhaps the head unit would be best for me. What actually happened, is a low use, minty Katana Mk1 100 combo fell into my hands for less than half the price of new. Yes, I would like the Mk2 features, but I basically use, clean, crunch, and sometimes an acoustic in that channel. Pedals in front, pedals through the loop, and it’s all good. Cheap pedals, boutique pedals that I was considering selling; really sound surprisingly good. I treat the amp itself like a big pedal of clean, or crunch, and add pedals to sweeten.

All the other gimmick features can be made to work for you, but I just use it as a straight forward approach. I prefer the punch of the 100 watt mode, and dial the guitar knobs. Find a threshold that works, by treating the gain and volume on one side, presence and master on the other, kind of like a pedal. Then add your pedals in whatever manner you prefer. Don’t waste your time modding, or changing out the speaker. Been there, done that, back to stock.

Bottom line, cheap effective. It will never be your boutique amp, but it can sound either very good, or very bad, depending on your settings. It can sound good enough to not care about using the ‘good gear’, just by keeping it simple. There are easy to find sweet spots, and some settings that will make you cringe.

One of the best couple of hundred dollar investments in tone that I have made.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Another thing that I found that my ears prefer, is my Katana combo, about a foot, to a foot and a half off of the floor. My ears would like more bass thump than the amp can produce, but the thump from the 100 watt setting gives me something close enough.

About saving weight by using a Neo speaker, it is only 2 pounds lighter using a Jensen 12 100.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

small update (which is no update): still at a stalemate between the Vox AC10 and the Katana MK2 50. Both have their strengths - Vox sounds better, Katana is lighter and less delicate (no tubes), but I mostly won't use the on-board effects on the Katana since I have my pedalboard. But the Katana will make home recording a little more fun, though I do have an iridium that does a similar job...

Maybe what needs to happen is sell my Iridium and Cali76 to fund the Katana and Vox lololol (jk)


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Sunny1433 said:


> But the Katana will make home recording a little more fun


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Also, the Katana chugs.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 380007


I think I could use a TRS cable from the headphone out and run it into my interface in stereo with two TS cables on the other end... That should work right?



Grab n Go said:


> Also, the Katana chugs.


Aha ha ha, but do iiiiiiiii chug? (I don't ☹)


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Sunny1433 said:


> I think I could use a TRS cable from the headphone out and run it into my interface in stereo with two TS cables on the other end... That should work right?


I don't know why you would do that when the amp has a USB recording interface. It is a mono amp - the stereo expander required a second Katana.

+1 for the Vox - less screwing with buttons, cables, and software. I thought you wanted this for playing out?


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

If you don't mind the Orange sound...the Orange Terror stamp might also be an option (if you have a small cab already)


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

BlueRocker said:


> I don't know why you would do that when the amp has a USB recording interface. It is a mono amp - the stereo expander required a second Katana.
> 
> +1 for the Vox - less screwing with buttons, cables, and software. I thought you wanted this for playing out?


I'd do that just to run the amp through the Universal Audio preamp sims I got with my Arrow. I've been doing that with all my recordings with the Iridium. It really helps 

But yeah, the main goal is playing out but specifically at places like smaller/dingier bars where I could take a beater amp rather than my Two-Rock. I would classify the Katana as more of a beater than the Vox but I dunno if that's right... How would the Vox hold up to like being in transit and in the back of a van?


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Xevyn said:


> If you don't mind the Orange sound...the Orange Terror stamp might also be an option (if you have a small cab already)


I've actually tried a few orange amps and I've never gelled with them for some reason... maybe just one of those things because there's nothing wrong with the amp at all.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

Sunny1433 said:


> I've actually tried a few orange amps and I've never gelled with them for some reason... maybe just one of those things because there's nothing wrong with the amp at all.



Same here but I'm tempted to try this one out...sounds like it could do a wide range of sounds.

I was also going to suggest that Monoprice 15w tube amp but doesn't look like it's in stock anywhere in Canada at the moment unfortunately


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Sunny1433 said:


> I would classify the Katana as more of a beater than the Vox but I dunno if that's right... How would the Vox hold up to like being in transit and in the back of a van?


Vox AC10 guaranteed to be impervious to anything but purple kryptonite.

I don't know man now you're getting super specific. Probably about the same as a Katana I don't think the construction is anything to brag about, but then again if you don't beat the crap out of your gear you'll probably be fine.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

If the AC10 is out of your price range you may want to try out the Vox MV50 AC. Again you'll need a cab to plug into but I found it did a decent job of capturing the Vox sound. Not as full or punchy as an AC30 but it's also not as heavy to lug around


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Sunny1433 said:


> I'd do that just to run the amp through the Universal Audio preamp sims I got with my Arrow. I've been doing that with all my recordings with the Iridium. It really helps
> 
> But yeah, the main goal is playing out but specifically at places like smaller/dingier bars where I could take a beater amp rather than my Two-Rock. I would classify the Katana as more of a beater than the Vox but I dunno if that's right... How would the Vox hold up to like being in transit and in the back of a van?


It would be fine. Tube amps aren’t that fragile.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Knowledge can only be obtained through suffering.

Get an AC30 and lug that around on the bus for a while .. lol


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

BlueRocker said:


> Vox AC10 guaranteed to be impervious to anything but purple kryptonite.
> 
> I don't know man now you're getting super specific. Probably about the same as a Katana I don't think the construction is anything to brag about, but then again if you don't beat the crap out of your gear you'll probably be fine.


Well I definitely don't beat my gear haha I'm not abusive like that  I just wanted to know how robust the Vox is and you've definitely assured me there. And really, the best thing was hearing it in person. It really is a beautiful sounding amp and I'd love to run it in stereo with my Two-Rock eventually. Kinda like a mini-Dan and micK TPS rig.

Thanks so much for your input with the Vox and I'm 95% sure I'm gonna be getting this. Just gonna sell my cali76 and save up for a little bit. I'll probably get it around mid-october. Just waiting for a good deal to come around. I'll even check in with LnM and see if they have something around maybe 500 or so.



Xevyn said:


> If the AC10 is out of your price range you may want to try out the Vox MV50 AC. Again you'll need a cab to plug into but I found it did a decent job of capturing the Vox sound. Not as full or punchy as an AC30 but it's also not as heavy to lug around


Actually, a used Vox AC10 is in my budget so that works out 



RBlakeney said:


> It would be fine. Tube amps aren’t that fragile.


Yeah, I think I was just being a bit too paranoid because I already have one amp that I baby and I didn't want another one that I'd have to baby as much. And it seems like the Vox is pretty durable and will stand up to transit travel. And since it has an in-built reverb, I can basically take this and my guitar. I'm loving how versatile this sounds in clips.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Wardo said:


> Knowledge can only be obtained through suffering.
> 
> Get an AC30 and lug that around on the bus for a while .. lol


Hahahah ooooohhhh man skiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipppp


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I was playing my 335 tonight through the Fender Deluxe and then through the Katana and wondering if I really need all these expensive amps layin around. If all I had was a katana, I really couldn’t complain too much – but I probably would anyway.

So far all I’ve done is add a bit of blues driver from the software program and the rest of the presets are just dialled in from the amp itself. With just a regular Fender foot switch you can switch from two channels in the A series and two channels in the B series which is enough.

It’s surprising how good these Boss amps are for the money.

I’d also like to try my 335 through an AC 30 should rip pretty good.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Most likely, I will be picking up the Vox tomorrow


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Having a lot of fun running these two together! I've got the AC10 set to a pretty dirty tone (at manageable volumes, which is great!) and the Two-Rock is set clean. Really looking forward to playing this set up live on my solo gig on Wednesday. It's happening at Bar Cathedral (54 The Esplanade, Toronto), starting at 9pm if anyone wants to come by 

Also, thank you to everyone who contributed and helped me find an inexpensive but great gigging option


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Sunny1433 said:


> Having a lot of fun running these two together! I've got the AC10 set to a pretty dirty tone (at manageable volumes, which is great!) and the Two-Rock is set clean. Really looking forward to playing this set up live on my solo gig on Wednesday. It's happening at Bar Cathedral (54 The Esplanade, Toronto), starting at 9pm if anyone wants to come by
> 
> Also, thank you to everyone who contributed and helped me find an inexpensive but great gigging option
> 
> View attachment 380343


So you are doing the 2 amp setup? I thought you bought the Vox as a grab and go?


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Chito said:


> So you are doing the 2 amp setup? I thought you bought the Vox as a grab and go?


For this one yeah, since I am the only one on stage and I'll have ample time to set up there. Also, the car is available so my partner will be able to help out with transport  I have a couple of other gigs at the end of the month and early October where the Vox will be verrrry useful as a grab n go. Especially on the Toronto Island Ferry haha


----------

